# مجموعة الأفلام التعليمية لجريان الموائع Fluid Flow



## NOC_engineer (11 فبراير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه مجموعة من الأفلام التعليمية الخاصة بجريان الموائع ..
نتمنى لكم الفائدة معها*


----------



## NOC_engineer (11 فبراير 2013)

*Lecture 1 : Hydrostatic Pressure part.1*

المحاضرة الأولى بعنوان:
Hydrostatic Pressure part.1

يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة التالية:


*سبحان الله وبحمده*


----------



## NOC_engineer (11 فبراير 2013)

*Lecture 2 : Hydrostatic Pressure part.2*

*المحاضرة الثانية بعنوان:​*Hydrostatic Pressure part.2​*

**يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة التالية:*

*سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (12 فبراير 2013)

*Lecture 3 : Turbulent Flow*

*المحاضرة الثالثة بعنوان:
Turbulent Flow
يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة التالية:

استغفر الله العظيم
*


----------



## NOC_engineer (13 فبراير 2013)

*Lecture 4 : Flow rate measurement*

*المحاضرة الرابعة بعنوان:
*
Flow rate measurement*


يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة التالية:

سبحان الله*


----------



## NOC_engineer (15 فبراير 2013)

*Lecture 5 - Incompressible flow rate Measurement*

*المحاضرة الخامسة وهي بعنوان:*

Incompressible flow rate Measurement*

يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة التالية:*

*لا إله إلا الله *


----------



## NOC_engineer (16 فبراير 2013)

*Lecture 6 - Continuity and Bernoulli Equation*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المحاضرة السادسة بعنوان:

*Lecture 6 - Continuity and Bernoulli Equation*

يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة التالية:*

*الحمد لله*


----------



## mod hamid (27 فبراير 2013)

*رد: Lecture 6 - Continuity and Bernoulli Equation*

الف شكر


----------



## NOC_engineer (27 فبراير 2013)

*رد: Lecture 6 - Continuity and Bernoulli Equation*



mod hamid قال:


> الف شكر


لا شكر على واجب اخي الكريم


----------



## eliker bahij (9 مارس 2013)

It is a great job ; thanksssssssssss.


----------



## NOC_engineer (9 مارس 2013)

eliker bahij قال:


> It is a great job ; thanksssssssssss.


U welcome brother


----------



## fattahmine (10 مارس 2013)

thank u veru much


----------



## NOC_engineer (10 مارس 2013)

fattahmine قال:


> thank u veru much


U welcome , dear


----------



## kaniya-zelal (16 أبريل 2013)

غفر الله لك ولوالديك وادخلكم فسيح جنانه


----------



## ibrahim1hj (16 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على المشاركة المليئة بالفائدة , الفيديوهات ليست بحجم صغير و لكن تستحق التحميل و المشاهدة , الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Tarek Guelmois (25 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي ... و جوزيت الجنة ان شاء الله


----------



## NOC_engineer (27 أبريل 2013)

kaniya-zelal قال:


> غفر الله لك ولوالديك وادخلكم فسيح جنانه





ibrahim1hj قال:


> شكرا على المشاركة المليئة بالفائدة , الفيديوهات ليست بحجم صغير و لكن تستحق التحميل و المشاهدة , الله يعطيك العافية





Tarek Guelmois قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي ... و جوزيت الجنة ان شاء الله



أشكركم أخوتي الكرام .. أرجو منكم الرجوع الى كل مشاركاتي السابقة ففيها العديد من الكتب والأفلام التعليمية المميزة والمفيدة .. أتمنى لكم الفائدة معها ..


----------



## alisalim92 (29 أبريل 2013)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## حسين الحامدي (17 مايو 2013)

thank you very much


----------



## تولين (17 مايو 2013)

بارك الله بيك استاذ رائع محاضرات مهمة ومفيدة الله يخليك ذخر للمنتدى ويكتب الك اجر كل حرف تنشرها


----------



## abo hasem (16 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## jabbar_k74 (17 يوليو 2013)

تحيات على المجهود ...شكرا جزيلا ...


----------



## jabbar_k74 (17 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ...


----------



## geosystem (3 يونيو 2014)

Thanks borther


----------



## NOC_engineer (3 يونيو 2014)

geosystem قال:


> Thanks borther



U, welcome brother


----------



## aboood16 (22 أغسطس 2014)

This file is currently set to private.


----------



## NOC_engineer (23 أغسطس 2014)

*ارجو التحديد .. لطفاً*



aboood16 قال:


> This file is currently set to private.


أرجو تحديد الكتاب المقصود لطفاً لكي يتسنى لنا تصحيح رابطه


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (18 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور اخي وهل انت من مهندسي شركة نفط الشمال


----------



## NOC_engineer (19 أكتوبر 2014)

القناص الميكانيكي قال:


> مشكور اخي وهل انت من مهندسي شركة نفط الشمال


العفو أخي الكريم .. لست من مهندسي الشركة المذكورة


----------



## ahmedsamyzm (4 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dina othman (20 أبريل 2016)

موضوع مفيد جدا بارك الله فيك


----------

